# Zach-raftfix?



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I am not on the river, I wish. 

Drop off your boat at DRE if you are going to be in Denver. It will end up in my shop.

Thanks.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Zach has actually moved his operation. We are still a pickup and drop off location for him. So, please feel free to stop into our new location and drop your boat off. He is picking up and dropping off boats about every 10 days or so.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Raftfix guy, stop looking at the Buzz and get to work!


----------



## jkr61 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks! That'll work great!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Not to hijack or steal Raftfix Zach's business, but if that time frame doesn't work for you, the other Zach at Whitewater Inflatable Repair does a good job and is down in Sheridan right off of 285 near Federal. This is busy season for raft repair, so turn around time at WIM might be hit or miss too.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Uh, I hate to state the obvious, but you just did, and you just tried...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Kilroy said:


> Uh, I hate to state the obvious, but you just did, and you just tried...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


...yeah...I'm sure you hated it. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Flohotter (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll just say two thumbs up for raftfix Zach. Glad to know DRE is the drop spot. Can't speak for hijack Zach


----------

